# Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2



## blane.de (9. Dezember 2008)

*Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hallöchen.
Der Titel sagts eigentlich schon.

Wakü sollte zu den Komponenten passen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
CPU: Intel Core i7-920 boxed

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 X2

Mainboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos S

Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 625W

Speicher: OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333)
------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie groß soll da der Radiator mindestens sein?

Kann da jemand was komplett mal zusammenstellen, was ich alles brauche?


----------



## nemetona (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hallo,
hast du schon Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen?
Wenn nicht, dann lies dir bitte als erstes das Meisterkühler FAQ und den PCGHX Wasserkühlungsguide durch um dich etwas in Thema einzuarbeiten.

Desweiteren sollten wir noch wissen, welche Komponenten du mit Wasser kühlen möchtest, eventuelle Vorhaben ( wie z.B. 2. Graka ) und natürlich das Budget das dir dafür zur verfügung steht.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## blane.de (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

@ nemetona

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mich schon durch sämtliche FAQ´s wie die angesprochenen durchgearbeitet.

Mein Problem ist momentan das neue core i7 System. Wieviel Leistung brauch das etc. Also nen 360 Radi oder mehr?!?!

zudem will ich mir ja den Cosmos 1000 holen und da gucken was evtl wo reinpasst oder auch aussen wie in deinem Thread Cosmos goes Mora. ECHT GEIL. ^^

Will eigentlich Mobo, Graka(1x), CPU kühlen um ein Ultra Silent System zu bekommen.

Wäre schön wenn du mir den ersten Ansatz bezüglich des Radis und des Platzangebots im Cosmos geben könntest oder auc handere. Danke


----------



## KingOfKingz (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hey, fuer mobo+graka+cpu wird ein 360er vllt ein bisschen knapp. 
Kann dir den Mora 2pro nur empfehlen


----------



## marduk (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hey, bin momentan auch au der Suche nach einer Wakü.

Soll bei mir auch den i7 920 kühlen, ggf. noch dazu meine 4870 und mein Mobo.

Könnt mir bitte mal was zusammenstellen? Sollte nicht ZUU teuer sein.

Danke!


----------



## blane.de (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

ja die Frage stellt sich mir auch @ marduk .

Kann man für den Mora 2pro auch ne extra Konstuktion bauen, wenn man den nicht an sein Gehäuse hauen will?


----------



## marduk (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



blane.de schrieb:


> ja die Frage stellt sich mir auch @ marduk .
> 
> Kann man für den Mora 2pro auch ne extra Konstuktion bauen, wenn man den nicht an sein Gehäuse hauen will?




Also ich hätte gern ein internes System, den Kühler auf dem Gehäuse oben würde ich auch noch akzeptieren.

Bin mir mit dem Gehäuse auch noch nicht einig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



blane.de schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist momentan das neue core i7 System. Wieviel Leistung brauch das etc. Also nen 360 Radi oder mehr?!?!



Dürfte nicht viel mehr als ein High-End C2Q aufm X48 sein.
Nur wenn du übertaktests, brauchst du wohl deutlich höhere Spannungen und solltest eine Nummer größer kaufen.



blane.de schrieb:


> Kann man für den Mora 2pro auch ne extra Konstuktion bauen, wenn man den nicht an sein Gehäuse hauen will?



Klar.
Das Ding will nur ein paar Stellen haben, wo Schrauben herkommen - der Rest bleibt dir überlassen.
Für Passivbetrieb (wobei ich da selbst im Idle schwarz sehe) sollte das Ding sogar irgendwie horizontal montiert werden, was nicht gerade zu gängigen Gehäuseformen passt.


----------



## nemetona (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

@marduk,
erstelle dir bitte deinen eigenen Thread, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber die Lösungen sind zu individuel um mehrere Probanten in einen Thread gemeinsam zu beraten.

@blane.de
Danke, hänge mit meinen Projekt bissl auf dem Schlauch, warte noch auf Material.
Deine CPU kann man von der Verlustleistung genauso betrachten wie z.B, meinen Q9550.
Aber deine GPU hat 2 vollwertige Chips die beide ordentlich heizen, daher würde ich auch meinen, das ein gewöhnlicher 360er damit überfordert ist, und wenn du es dann noch Silent möchtest wär ein 1080er Radi mit heruntergeregelten Lüftern eine Realisierbare Sache.
Wir müssten aber noch wissen wie hoch dein Budget ist.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## blane.de (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Budget wäre gut für 400€ aber für gute zuverlässige Komponenten sage ich auch 600 sind OK. Ist der Mora 2 Pro denn ein 1080???


----------



## nemetona (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Ein Mora 2 Pro ist ein 1080er ( 120er Lüfter x 9 = 1080 )
Ich stelle dir mal etwas zusammen, wird aber erst morgen, muss jetzt off., wenn es bis dahin kein anderer tut 
Für das Geld lässt sich auf jeden Fall ein gutes System realisieren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## blane.de (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

@ Nemetona

Danke dir


----------



## chefmarkus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Zum Vergleich: Ich habe zwar keinen i7 aber ich denke da ist mit dem Mora ist noch Platz nach oben, allerdings ist die Optik da nicht so schön. Ich habe einen 240er NexXxos Extreme rev.2 und 360er Airplex XT schön aufgeräumt in einem Lian Li PC A71B -von außen nix zu sehen außer der Triple Radi im Deckel. Der 240er sitzt an den zwei Frontlüftern innen. Und es wäre nochmals Platz im Inneren für einen weiteren 240er da der Laufwerkskäfig wegfällt + einen 120er hinten. 
Für die Temps zum Vergleich: 


Q9550 E0 @ 3,6 GhZ - Innovatek MBX X48(NB+CPU+SpaWA's)
MSI 4870x2 OC - EK Waterblocks
2 x WD Velociraptor - HDM-L Pro
5 Scythe S-Flex 800
Im Idle wohlgemerkt, reicht aber auch bei Last.


----------



## nemetona (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hallo, wie versprochen hier mein Vorschlag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment (bis 20.12.08) bekommst du im A-C-Shop
durch die Rabattaktion bei Vorkasse 10% Rabatt, dies wären ca. 60€,
Versand ist bei einer Bestellung über 150€ auch gratis.
Diese Konfiguration kannst du später auch Problemlos erweitern z.B. Chipsatzwasserkühlung, Leistungsreserven sind genug drin, sogar eine zweite 4870x2 sollte sie verkraften.
Bei Fragen, einfach posten.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## blane.de (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Wunderbar. Danke dir vielmals. Ich werd das jetzt alles mal durchrechnen und nachschauen und dann auch kaufen. Ich werd auch mal in deinem Verkaufsthread vorbei schauen 

Wozu brauche ich die MO-RA 2 Lüfterblende (schmal) noch?


----------



## blane.de (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Und kannst du einen Chipsatzkühler für mein Boad empfehlen, der alles kühlt?
Und würde nicht auch der Mora 2 Core reichen? Oder was ist da anders?


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Die Mora2 Lüfterblende benötigst du um die  120mm Lüfter auf den Mora zu befestigen. Da der Passiv nicht so dolle ist.



MFG


----------



## nemetona (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



blane.de schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Danke dir vielmals. Ich werd das jetzt alles mal durchrechnen und nachschauen und dann auch kaufen. Ich werd auch mal in deinem Verkaufsthread vorbei schauen
> 
> Wozu brauche ich die MO-RA 2 Lüfterblende (schmal) noch?



Hallo, 
du benötigst die Lüfterblende, da du die Lüfter nicht direkt an den Mora schrauben kannst. Du könntest diese zwar mit Kabelbindern am Mora befestigen, aber das optische Ergebnis wär mir die Ersparnis nicht wert.
Bin grad am schauen nach einer Chipsatz und Spawakühlung für dein Board, hab aber noch nichts passendes gefunden, das Problem dabei, es ist ja ganz frisch am Markt.
Mal schauen, eventuell finde ich, oder ein anderer noch ne passene MoBo Kühlung.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## nemetona (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut der Kompatibilitätslist der Watercool Heatkiller Serie müssten die NSB 22, NSB 21, SW 21 und SW 23 auf dein Board passen.
Bei Aquatuning sind sie auch nicht Lieferbar, wenn du aber im A-C-Shop per mail anfragst, kann er dir bei der Verfügbarkeit weiter helfen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Laskiwitz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Also nächste Woche kann ich einen Erfahrungsbericht über diesen CPU-Kühler
HEATKILLER? CPU Rev3.0 S1366 (Nehalem Core i7) - A-C-Shop

abgeben.

Ich will den i7 940 damit kühlen.
Und als Radi habe ich den 360ger von TFC bestellt.


mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## nemetona (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



Laskiwitz schrieb:


> Also nächste Woche kann ich einen Erfahrungsbericht über diesen CPU-Kühler
> HEATKILLER? CPU Rev3.0 S1366 (Nehalem Core i7) - A-C-Shop
> 
> abgeben.
> ...



Dies wär schon Interessant, er wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, ist im Moment im A-C-Shop nicht lieferbar, daher der Cuplex HD, aber wenn der Heatkiller die in ihn gesetzten Erwartungen erfüllt und zum Bestellzeitpunkt verfügbar ist sollte er die erste Wahl sein.
Gruß, Nemetona
P.S. Wo hast du denn deinen HK 3.0 her?


----------



## blane.de (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Sind die Yate Loon Dinger schön leise?

Und wie kann man eine Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Standard zu einer Ultra machen?

Kann ich die Pumpe und den AGB auch außerhalb des Gehäuses platzieren? Wie lang dürfen die Schläuche dann alle circa sein?


----------



## Laskiwitz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

@Nemetona:
Ich habe den beim A-C-Shop bestellt..
Hoffe das Packet kommt morgen oder am freitag. Hab auch schon die bestätigung vom Geldeingang.
Habe es am Samstag bestellt, zu dem zeitpunkt war der Artikel noch knapp verfügbar.
bei der Weihnachtsaktion musste ich schnell zuschlagen^^

mfg
Laskiwitz


----------



## GoZoU (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



blane.de schrieb:


> Sind die Yate Loon Dinger schön leise?


Kommt immer auf das Modell sowie die angelegte Spannung an



blane.de schrieb:


> Und wie kann man eine Aqua Computer aquastream XT USB 12V Standard zu einer Ultra machen?


Indem du einen Key bei Aqua Computer erwirbst und diesen in der Software eingibst



blane.de schrieb:


> Kann ich die Pumpe und den AGB auch außerhalb des Gehäuses platzieren? Wie lang dürfen die Schläuche dann alle circa sein?


Sofern du sie auch mit Strom versorgen kannst ist das alles kein Problem. Die Schläuche würde ich nur so lang, wie unbedingt nötig machen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf das Modell sowie die angelegte Spannung an



Und auf das Alter/Verschleiß.


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

@Laskiwitz,
dann lasse es uns mal wissen, wie der HK 3.0 geht, der erste offizielle Test kommt erst am 17.12. in der PCGHX Print.

@blane.de
Die Yate Loons sind ein guter Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung, bei angenehm wenig Lärm, zwar gibt es leisere, aber nicht für den Preis.
Wenn die Aquastream zum Bestellzeitpunkt als Ultra verfügbar ist, kannst du diese auch gleich im A-C-Shop ordern, da sparst du dir das Upgrade, ansonsten kaufst du die Standard Version und schaltest diese via Lizenzschlüssel frei da alle AS Pumpen die selbe Hardware nutzen, ist dies auch kein Problem.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Laskiwitz (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

hätte hier jetzt schon gerne nen Test abgegeben wie sich der HK3.0 auf dem 940 schlägt, aber leider ist bisher die bestellte Hardware nicht eingetroffen, da laut mail TFC mit Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte und der Radi noch in der Lackierstraße liegt^^

mfg 
Laskiwitz


----------



## blane.de (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

hab noch ein wenig GEdult also nur her mit dem Test wenn du ihn hast. Werde wohl nach Xmas zuschlagen.


----------



## Elmo11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Sry wenn ich deinen Thread mitbenutze, aber da du ja das gleiche System wie ich hast (bis auf das Gehäuse), fand ich es unnötig einen neuen Thread zu öffnen.
Also ich wollte mir auch eine Wakü zusammenstellen (CPU + GPU). In diesem Bereich hab ich aber leider noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Darum wollt ich euch fragen ob Ihr mir auch so einen Liste wie Nemetona aufstellen könnt. 
Leider habe ich nicht mehr ganz so viel Geld (ca. 400 €)!
Ich freu mich über jede Antwort.
MFG
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hallo, und Willkommen im PCGHX Forum.
Das selbe System heist, du hättest auch einen i7 920, eine  4870x2 und möchtest dies mit max. 400€ unter Wasser setzen? Machbar!
Was für ein Case hast du denn. bzw. was für einen Radi kannst du verbauen?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

JA ich hab genau das selbe System. 
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000SNA.
Gruß 
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Bei den Case kannst du oben locker einen 360er Radi oben montieren.
Eventuell wär es Sinnvoll die Konfiguration um einen Single Radi zu erweitern.
Ich würde erst mal prüfen wie sich bei dem Tripple die Temps verhalten.
Als Upgrade wär noch möglich die Pumpe in der Ultra Version zu kaufen, mit integrierten Temp. Sensor, und eventuell die normale Version des Heatkillers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Im A-C-Shop läuft bis zum 31. noch die Weihnachtsaktion, durch diese bekommst du bei Vorkasse 10% Rabatt, und Versandkostenfei ist eine Bestellung von über 150€ auch.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Danke dir bist der Beste!
Werd mir gleich morgen alles bestellen.
Gruß 
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Weist du schon wo du den Radi montierst?
Wenn du die 3 Lüfter für den Radi über die Wassertemp. steuern lassen möchtest, wär die Ultra Version der Pumpe besser geignet.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Ist bei der Ultra Version der Temp. Sensor dabei??
Gruß


----------



## nemetona (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hardwareseitig ist der Sensor in jeder AS, aber bei den kleinen Versionen Softwareseitig deaktiviert, und bei der Ultra freigeschaltet.
Die kleineren Versionen lassen sich aber auch später per nachträglichen Lizenzkeyupdate freischalten, die preiswerteste Lösung ist aber gleich ne Ultra zu kaufen.
Ein Tipp, wenn du bei der Pumpe ein paar Euro sparen willst, meine AS Ultra wird bald frei, siehe Verkaufsthread in meiner Signatur.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hab mir die Ultra bei Caseking bestellt, aber trotzdem DANKE
Wie meinst du das mit dem Single Radi wo du oben erwähnt hast? Soll man den Triple mit dem Single verbinden, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Wie sieht es eig. mit Wärmeleitpaste aus? Kannst du mir da etwas empfehlen?
Gruß Elmo


----------



## steinschock (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Artic Silver 5

Du kannst später z.B. noch einen 120er am Heck einbinden.


----------



## nemetona (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Wiso kaufst du die Pumpe bei Caseking?
Habe dir nen Screenshot von einen A-C-Shop Warenkorb reingestellt und darunter dafauf hingewiesen das es da im Moment 10% Rabatt gibt, das sind fast 9€ Unterschied nur ander Pumpe, Versandkosten nicht mit eingerechnet. 

Wenn die Temps mit dem Trippleradi zu hoch werden, schaltest du einfach einen weiteren Radi ( 120er oder 240er je nach Montagegegebenheiten ) in den Kreislauf in Reihe mit hinein.

Artic Silver 5, oder eigentlich jede WLP auf Silber oder Keramik Basis sind empfehlenswert, nur Vorsicht bei Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpasten, die sind nur was für erfahrene Nutzer.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Weil die im AC Shop leider nicht mehr vorhanden ist!
Den Rest hol ich mir natürlich im AC-Shop.
Gruß


----------



## nemetona (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Screenshot vom A-C-Shop vor 2 Minuten. Beide Versionen Sofort Lieferbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmo11 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Oje, zum Glück hab ich noch nicht bestellt.
Hab die Verfügbarkeit der Pumpe mit der des Heatkillers verwechselt.
Jaja die Müdigkeit! Sry nochmal!

Watercool HEATKILLER? CPU Rev3.0 S1366 (Nehalem Core i7) - A-C-Shop

Gruß Elmo


----------



## nemetona (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Wenn Müde dann lieber Morgen Bestellen.
Statt den Heatkiller kannst du auch den Heatkiller LT nehmen!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

JA hab ich mir auch gedacht. Lass lieber alles stehen und liegen.
Und nochmals danke für alles.
Bis morgen dann
Gruß Elmo


----------



## nemetona (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Nichts zu danken, Gute Nacht!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Sorry das ich solang nicht geantwortet hab.
Jetzt hab ich mal ne frage zum GPU Kühler. Also in der Anleitung steht man soll auf die Rams Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. 
Wäre es nicht besser die alten Wärmeleitpads zu verwenden??


http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/download/EK-FC4870X2_installation.pdf

MFG
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Halte dich an die Anleitung,  bei Wärmeleitpaste ist der entstehende Abstand gegen 0, die Wärmeleitpads haben eine Dicke von 1mm, dies kann ausreichen das dann der Kühler nicht richtig auf der GPU aufliegt, oder es deshlb das PCB zu sehr durchbiegt und die Karte schaden nimmt.
Desweiteren bekommt Wärmeleitpaste die Wärme besser abgeführt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Ich meinte eigentlich die Rams auf der Grafikkarte.
Den auf dem Standartlüfter der Grafikkarte waren Wärmeleitpads für den RAM angebracht. 
MFG
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Ich meine auch die Rams auf der Grafikkarte.
Zu Deutsch, bringst du mit einen Wärmeleitpad auf den Rams den Wasserkühler höher als vom Hersteller vorgesen, liegt dieser nicht richtig auf der GPU auf, und kühlt diese nicht richtig, oder das PCB verbiegt sich zu stark.
Halte dich einfach an die Anleitung, das hat schon seinen Sinn!
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elmo11 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Hallo,
gehört zwar nicht zum Thema aber weist du zufällig ob die 2 oberen pci slots des asus rampage 2 extreme gleich sind.
Hab nämlich die Grafikkarte in den 2. Slot eingebaut, weil im 1. Slot kein Platz war (Soundkarte behindert den Einschub der Grafikkarte).
Danke im vorraus.
MFG
Elmo


----------



## nemetona (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wakü Zusammenstellung core i7 920, 4870X2*

Da hilft ein Blick ins Handbuch, oder schnell bei Alternate geschaut, und da steht, es sind beide PCI-E 2.0 mit je 16 Lanes.
Von der Leistung her ist es egal, welchen Slot du belegst.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------

